# septations in gestational sac? small in size? twins?



## amotherslove

my doc said the US was abnormal and she saw "septations" (separations) in the gestational sac... didn't give me much indication of what they might BE but said i have a 50/50 chance of the pregnancy being viable (which to me seems like she doesn't know anything at all) 

the only thing i can find online having to do with septations points to twins, or a vanishing twin. which in my mind explains the small size (i showed as 6+1 when i KNOW 100% i was 8+2) and for 8+2 theHB was loowww but for 6+1 (which was it's size) the HB was very normal.. 

any information regarding low heartbeat because of twins, or small size, or any of these issues separate or combined is greatly appreciated.. scan is today at 1pm.. thanks gals<3


----------



## tabitha561

I had vanishing twins syndrome Twin A ( my DD that is now almost 5 months). She was the size she was supposed to be. Twin B was 2 weeks behind, had a heartbeat, sadly I had vanishing twin syndrome. There was no sign of Twin B at 14 weeks ultrasound. I was 8 weeks and she was measuring 8 weeks 2 days and twin b was measuring 6 weeks 3 days.


----------



## beckyboo1980

Not sure but just wanted to send you a big hug at this worrying time.
Beckyboo
XXXX


----------



## Alwilan

Mine was different, my sac on twin 2 was much smaller but crown to rump was only measuring a couple of days behind, never heard of seperation, but i was warned of a high chance of vanishing twin, and the worry was horrible. You are in my thoughts, let us know how you get on x good luck.


----------



## amotherslove

thanks ladies, had the scan done, and they arent allowed to tell me much but there is still a heartbeat and from what i can tell, it appears there has been some growth.. though they wouldnt say anything OR give me a picture.


----------



## amotherslove

this is a picture i captured off of their screen while they werent looking
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111011-00224.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## sadie

Why are they being so secretive? 
My us/s showed two sacs today, one smaller than the other. I go back next friday to see how they have progressed. FX for you and me both!


----------

